# 93-97 Altima SE Fog Lights



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anybody have a Altima SE with the oem fog lights?

I just bought a pair of fog lights and im planning on installing them on my
96 Altima But I dont have the brackets where they hold on to.

I was wondering if any one had a picture of how the bracket looks like so I 
can create one, or if any one is selling them.


----------

